# Shimano 10 speed cassette spacer



## dazman (May 28, 2006)

I've lost the 10 speed spacer from one of my 10 speed DA/Ultegra cassettes – the 1mm item that goes after the largest sprocket. Does anyone know anywhere where these can be bought as separate items?

Cheers,


----------

